# Problem with low maintainence tank



## takeuaway (Apr 22, 2006)

btw, the photo is taken before the water sprite turned yellow.


----------



## BSaint (Jun 8, 2005)

Probaly a nutrient deficeny are you dosing any ferts? Also what size tank is that? You might be a little overstocked


----------



## takeuaway (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm running a 2 feet tank, i did add AZOO's liquid plant nutrient.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

How much lighting do you have? Could be too much or too little.


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

watersprite is the first to show symptoms of nutrient defficiency in a tank full of slower growers. Sounds like it's a lack of trace nutrients.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

What kind of pleco do you have? If it is a Hipostomus Plecostomus, the tank is really small for that fish, if it is a Bushy Nose Pleco (Ancystrus) that's fine.

I would consider a small cannister filter, I've read those top filters are not efficient enough and give some trouble.

A friend of mine used to fert with Azoo products, but he put half of the dose indicated in the bottle, otherwise algae appeared.

Hope this helps.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

How did things turn out takeuaway? 

I am thinking you may have an iron defeciency.


----------

